# Partial cecetomy and appendectomy



## vkratzer (Jul 15, 2009)

No sure how to code this.  Patient had an appendiceal mass.  The appendix was removed with small portion of cecum.  Would I just use the appendectomy code?

Thanks for your help

Vicky


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 16, 2009)

Why was part of the cecum removed? Was it incidental to the appendix removal?


----------



## vkratzer (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes.  The mass was pushing against the cecum.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 20, 2009)

Then I would only code the appy....as the mass would be incidental

just my opinion, though


----------

